#ubuntu-lb 2011-07-29
<Charbel> brb
<ghantoos> plop
<rapacity> error! the queue was empty
<Charbel> lol
<ghantoos> rapacity: !@#!@#
<ghantoos> rapacity: kifak man?
<Armageddon> kifak batrak ?:
<Armageddon> kifak batrak ?
<ghantoos> arma!@#
<ghantoos> Armageddon: rawa2, enta kif?
<Armageddon> ba3dna 3eyshin :D
<Armageddon> hek hek ?
<ghantoos> hik hik
<Charbel> ghantoos, do u remember me
<Charbel> akid la2 :D
<Armageddon> Charbel, bta3irfo lal batrak ? :o
<Charbel> la2
<ghantoos> not sure :)
<Charbel> bass jeye la hone martein bel zameneit w ghantoos se3adneh
<ghantoos> did we meet in 7amra?
<Armageddon> nope
<ghantoos> Charbel: ooh, i don't remember, but i'm happy to see that i was useful at some point in my life :)
<Armageddon> lol
<ghantoos> (life on #ubuntu-lb)
<Armageddon> what a useless dude
<ghantoos> Armageddon: krkr
<Armageddon> :p
<Charbel> ghantoos, ma kenit hal chi el so3eb i was new to ubuntu w jit 2es2al 3an chi bikhos el update
<Charbel> w marra tene jit es2al lei el internet mech mechye 3al ubuntu
<rapacity> ghantoos: I'm busy crying!
<rapacity> I made a mistake and lost 7 points on a test
<rapacity> other thn that I'm fine
<rapacity> I have no idea why I mentioned the test either I guess it's random
<ghantoos> rapacity: :)
<rapacity> how's work ?
<rapacity> any interesting projects :p?
<ghantoos> i just moved to Montreal - Canada :)
<rapacity> oh o_o
<ghantoos> the company i work with is creating a branch in Montreal
<ghantoos> so i'm here with one of the associates to do that
<rapacity> sounds fun
<ghantoos> i it
<ghantoos> it is
<ghantoos> a bit tiring, but it's a nice challenge :)
<ghantoos> no summer in lebanon for me this year :(
<rapacity> :p - yeah I don't have anything interesting changes - home/school rinse and repeat
<ghantoos> :)
<ghantoos> wanna come to Canada? :)
<rapacity> I'd love to xD
<ghantoos> when do you finish school by the way?
<ghantoos> s/school/univ/
<rapacity> 1.5 years at least :<
<ghantoos> cool
<ghantoos> i'll be waiting for you, hehe :)
<rapacity> :p
<ghantoos> Charbel: welcome back :)
<ghantoos> bon yalla, back to work
<ghantoos> rapacity: it was nice seeing you around :)
<ghantoos> Armageddon: enta kamen ;)
 * ghantoos &
<rapacity> take care
<Charbel> thx ghantoos
#ubuntu-lb 2011-07-30
<Charbel> hi
<Charbel> WTF :@
<rapacity> @#$@#!
#ubuntu-lb 2011-07-31
<Charbel> WTF skype crashes again :@
